# Looking for some advice with DH at parks.



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm a long time bmx'er, mainly dirt trails.

I no longer live near trails, got rid of my bike and now live in a city. I've been wanting to get back into riding, but I haven't had much luck finding what's best for me.

I tried XC mountain biking and cyclocross. XC was a little dull at times and cyclocross was just weird. I don't like racing, either. I miss flowing through berms and jumps with little pedaling involved.

A friend visited me this summer from the west coast and took me to Highland Mountain Bike Park in New Hampshire. I rented a bike and had a ton of fun. Surprisingly, I ride the trails very well and was able to keep up with the more experienced riders. I used to ride motocross, so DH seems like a nice discipline for my skills.

I plan on riding in parks exclusively. I'm very busy, so I'll be riding a few times a year on weekends.

Now for a bike............

I've been doing a lot of research and can't decide between a pure DH or Enduro. I was thinking Specalized enduro-evo-650b or the status II. My budget is around $4000, 5k if 4 can't get me anything decent, but would love to spend less, since this isn't a full-commitment hobby.

This is an example of what I plan on doing.

ONE LAP: Hellion Trail at Highland Mountain Bike Park - Mountain Biking Videos - Vital MTB

Can someone help guide me in the right direction. What should I be looking for?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Well .... you have to decide right off the bat...do you want a real downhill bike? Or do you want an Enduro bike?

The new Enduro bikes can handle a lot...I was just hitting 35 foot doubles on my Bronson yesterday.

With that said...they can't even compare to downhill bikes when you start pointing them down through rough or choppy terrain. 

Since you plan on riding parks exclusively, I would not waste your money on an Enduro bike and just get a real downhill rig to start with.

The GT Fury World Cup build on Jenson USA right now is like half off...it's in your budget range and probably the best deal you can get on a modern downhill frame.

A lot of the new downhill frames are converting to 650B right now, so it's up to you whether you want to wait for the 650B or stick with the 26" frames. 

Downhill bikes that you could shred on and never have to worry...just pick one that looks the best to you  Off the top of my head...

Evil Undead
Turner DHR
Specialized Demo
Transition TR500
GT Fury
Commencal Supreme DH
Knolly Podium
Trek Session
Lapierre DH
Pivot Phoenix
Scott Gambler
Santa Cruz V10
Intense M9
Kona Operator
Giant Glory
Devinci Wilson
Banshee Legend
KHS DH
Antidote Lifeline
Norco Aurum
Rocky Mountain Flatline


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, I won't be hitting the trails until spring. When should the 650b's be coming out?


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2014)

I was looking at the DEMO 8 I locally. The guy at the bike shop said the components are horrible and I can find a better bike for the money. I took what he said with a grain of salt and would love your opinions.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

GT Bikes Fury Team Bike 2014 > Complete Bikes > Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA

Hard to beat that for the price (in terms of new bikes)


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2014)

Gemini2k05 said:


> GT Bikes Fury Team Bike 2014 > Complete Bikes > Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA
> 
> Hard to beat that for the price (in terms of new bikes)


I was looking at that. I'm a medium on a MTB. I'm not sure of the sizing on that.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

How tall are you? Normal ish proportions? Medium is probably good for 5'8 to 6' range. Large is good for 6' to 6'4" or so.


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2014)

5'10". Normal slender dude.

After doing some google searches, I guess there is also freeride bikes. Would what I'm looking for be a freeride? I'm more into the going fast, jumping, going through berms more than jumping over roots and rocks.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I ride what most would call a freeride bike at many DH parks. I like all of the different types of terrain. I really like to jump and the fact that my home trails have very tight turns is what led me to build more of a free ride bike then a pure DH bike. I use a Canfield Diggle (which is just a beefier The One) and a single crown fork, specifically a Totem that has been modified by Avalanche. I give up a little in the rough, but not much because of my modded susp. DH bikes are very capable of jumping, but I like the slightly steeper HTA and lighter SC fork for jumping and negotiating very tight turns. I think it is all just a preference. This is my third DH season and knowing what I know now, I would not have changed much about my build, except getting the suspension done before I rode it for the first time. Good luck and have fun!

brenda


----------



## iliketrains (Nov 29, 2014)

A freeride bike might be more of a BMX bike feel as well it seems like in terms of geometry. Any other suggestions?


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Personally, I spend my money on suspension (Avalanche) and brakes. I come from a moto background and having those two dialed is what is the most important to me. My hubby and I both ride older frames with the geo we feel is suited to our riding style and we have a ton of fun. We also prefer to buy frames and build to suit.


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't beat the Kona Operator for price and frame. I got my 14 Kona Operator with carbon frame for 3150. The 15s sell for 3999 but I know a shop that could hook you up. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm a fan of doing more with less bike and spent some time downhilling on my Enduro bike this season. It was fun.

Then got back on a real DH rig, after about 10 years of not having ridden a DH bike.

My 2015 Giant Glory is due in any day.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

iliketrains said:


> I was looking at that. I'm a medium on a MTB. I'm not sure of the sizing on that.


Medium.


----------



## djjohnr (Sep 9, 2013)

If all of your riding is going to be at a bike park then buy a DH bike. If you need it to climb as well then buy a 180-200mm travel bike with a 65 degree of slacker head angle and a steep seat-tube for climbing. There's not many of these left. The 2013-present Enduro EVO is one (it's not really an enduro bike even though enduro is in the name). Some other options would be a used Canfield One (they stopped making them last year) or a NS Soda (the 2015 model has DH oriented geometry).


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

iliketrains said:


> 5'10". Normal slender dude.
> 
> After doing some google searches, I guess there is also freeride bikes. Would what I'm looking for be a freeride? I'm more into the going fast, jumping, going through berms more than jumping over roots and rocks.


No just get a DH bike.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

just get a DH bike. if you want a cheap and good bike, look at the Norco Aurum 6.2, it has pretty much everything you'd want, good brakes, good drivetrain, okay suspension, all for a great price. 

The status II isn't bad either, i've never ridden one but i heard they aren't too bad.

But you'll be hitting DH you want a DH bike.


----------



## djjohnr (Sep 9, 2013)

Buy that GT in a medium. Do it now.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

my only advice is look at your budget, do tons of research and look at reviews from magazines and online articles. the Demo I is kinda crap component to price ratio wise. buuuut the frame and suspension set up is good, but i would spend the extra money to get the Demo II. Norco Aurum is great bang for you buck and is a bike you will have to work hard to find its limits. Kona is also good, trek is too pricey, but their bikes are good as well. if you can wait it out the YT industries Tues will be available in the U.S. (early to middle 2015, which is fine because you won't have bike park access until then if your'e in N.E.) Really look around though, Giant has some good bikes, but i'm not familiar with them, and i heard the GT is also okay.

Just do your research, and then be happy with what you get. also ask around at a bunch of different bike shops about the bikes.


----------



## ACT BAD GET RICH (Sep 11, 2014)

gt fury is the way to go. i have one. if you get the fury world cup you really don't have to do any upgrades, and its an 8 grand bike for half. the bike feels big (like every body says) but once you ride it you will realize that its a good thing. can't go wrong with that bike


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Transition Bikes had a TR450 for sale in their webstore. Not sure if it's still available, but it was something like half off.


----------



## pacing08 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you just intend on riding park, I would get a downhill bike. I just started riding downhill this year and got a DH rig (Trek Session 88 2012...and yes the 88 is pricey but loving it). I like doing it all. I like flow with jumps and I love rocks and roots. The rocks and roots is where the DH rig becomes fun. Yes, you can use an Enduro bike but it won't be as playful and you can't go as fast on the techy sections. Also an Enduro bike will get beat up with repetition on gnarly sections. But if all you do are the flowy jumpy trails at the park then an Enduro bike will work.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Are you riding at highland? Do you live on the east coast?

Riding at highland can be kind of weird. The DH trails (the one or two they have) are super brutal, with bedrock ledges that don't move. It's absolutely humiliating on anything less than an 8" travel, dual ply tired monster. Then there are all the rest of the trails, which are mirror smooth aside from braking bumps everywhere.

Those are two very different conditions, and if you plan on riding virtually anywhere else, or including DH trails in your repertoire, get a DH bike. If you're only going to be doing hellion, cats paw, and fancy feast over and over again, you're fine on an enduro bike, if not better.

I have ridden both at highland, and the enduro that I have now (spec enduro 29) was perfect for the jump trails, but it was kind of terrible Eastern Hemlock. I've ridden there with my Brooklyn, Sunday, Zumbi, Morewood, Yakuza, and a Bullit, and my choice would definitely be the Sunday for its complete capability....but the sunday wasn't a good trail bike, and the enduro is.

Personally, if you're only going to go a couple of times a year, I'd either rent or buy a decent used bike and go for it.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

A Nomad is plenty for 99% of what you wanna do. So is a Trek Slash, Spec Enduro, Knolly Chilcotin..... decisions, decisions


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

iliketrains said:


> I plan on *riding in parks exclusively*. I'm very busy, so I'll be riding a few times a year on weekends.
> 
> Now for a bike............


DH bike, for sure, *because of this*.

Enduro bikes are built to ride up and ride back down, but you're going to be chairlifting up. You'll be happier on something that's optimized for the descents.

Lots of suspension travel - you don't care about climbing, so there's no drawback to more travel.

Built strong - you've got a lift for the ascents, so an extra pound or three won't slow you down.

And almost certainly a dual-crown fork - lift-served terrain tends to be rocky and/or full of braking bumps, so you'll be best served by a stiff fork with lots of travel, and the extra weight doesn't matter.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

iliketrains said:


> I plan on riding in parks exclusively. I'm very busy, so I'll be riding a few times a year on weekends.


You want a full on DH bike.

There are two kinds of people riding 6"-ish travel all mountain/slope style bikes at full-on DH parks.

1 are the clueless cheap people that just brought what they own and refuse to rent a DH bike. They will be a danger to themselves and others on the trail most likely.

2 are the highly experienced people that mostly ride said bike on the "flow" trails, sometimes with big air, but usually with a fairly smooth surface. They'll occasionally take said bike down some of the tougher (steeper and rockier) runs, but they don't do run after run on that bike on that kind of stuff, they know better. More often than not, they also own a full on DH bike.

For maximum enjoyment, especially starting out, you want a full on DH bike. You can have plenty of fun on one even on the smoother "jump" trails.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Jayem said:


> For maximum enjoyment, especially starting out, you want a full on DH bike. You can have plenty of fun on one even on the smoother "jump" trails.


Totally. 8 inches of suspension travel on a smooth trail, just feels like skiing or snowboarding on a powder day. Swooshy and flowy.


----------



## TNC3 (May 19, 2010)

*Spec Status is Legit!*

My buddy Phil Kmetz is an incredibly fast, technical rider and has amazing style on his Status. If DH National Collegiate Champion isn't enough...then check out the video below: shot at Mt. Snow Bike Park, Vermont - USA. VIDEO: Mount Snow Bike Park - East Coast Chronicles / WorldBikeParks
Cheers,
-T


----------



## Waxie (Dec 13, 2014)

I started with an all mountain bike looking for a bike that could do it all, but after riding a DH bike I had to have one I preferred the way they jumped and handled plus the bigger margin for error that can save you from some crashes and helps build confidence. I will be sticking with the DH bike for now.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Banshee Darkside Photo Bike Red Med | 180mm | Cane Creek DB Air


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

iliketrains said:


> I'm a long time bmx'er, mainly dirt trails.
> 
> I no longer live near trails, got rid of my bike and now live in a city. I've been wanting to get back into riding, but I haven't had much luck finding what's best for me.
> 
> ...


With the BMX background and the desire to ride relatively smooth jump/flow trails--not rugged DH--I'm surprised none of the advice mentioned 4x (4-cross) and Slopestyle bikes. Basically you're looking at single crown fork and 4"/4" travel or 6"/6".

This also opens up the possibility of riding the bike on regular trails and dirt jumps in/near the city and not just lift-access bike parks....

Although they're discontinued, look for a used Transition Double or Bottle Rocket:
_Lars Shreds the Double On Unemployment Line on Vimeo_
Lars Shreds the Double On Unemployment Line on Vimeo

Transition Double:









I really enjoyed the Scott Voltage FR10 on two different trips at Winter Park:


----------



## Chris_vultaggio (Sep 13, 2014)

My first time at Highland I brought my V10, and ever since then I've been using more of a freeride bike (bullit, Intense SS). I think the top of threshold is the only trail I'd want the dual-crown for, otherwise I love that place on a single-crown FR ride. Sure it'll take a bit more work to get through gnarly stuff, but highland is so groomed even dudes with HTs rip up the bigger stuff like tombstone and bonesaw, you'll be way more happy with a tighter ride. 

It's a park atmosphere - if you're primarily at HL go with a more flickable bike, especially with your background. If you want to check out other spots (Attitash, Whiteface, Plattekill) go with the DH bike.

Either way, buy something and ride the sh*t out of it.


----------

